# Plow size for an F550?



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Just picked up a used F550, 2004. What are you guys running for a plow size on these?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with 10 ft Boss V plow.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Blizzard 8611lp


----------



## TurfKing360 (Aug 11, 2008)

we have one with a boss 9'2" V and another with a 10' go with the boss best matched for the truck


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

this was a 10' straight with a 7' wing ( i think it was 7'...might have been a 9') i used to run


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice setup. Did ya replace many mailboxes?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

full size blizzard 8611 erie special here! wouldnt have it any other way. payup


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Look at my sig. All 9' HD.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

we run all 9' stainless or 9v's. the trucks already have the extra weight of the diesel so for the longevity of the front end, the 9's are fine. However I would rather see an xls on the trucks.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Grampa Plow;830647 said:


> Nice setup. Did ya replace many mailboxes?


just one...all the development streets in that township were curbed streets so it made it a little easier


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

It has a central hydraulic system? Do I get a plow to run off that? If so what are my options, or do I just go with a big old V with its own hydraulics? 
I won't need the wing blade although thats a cool set up. I have had a 2 mile private road for nine years and can get away doing it with any of the other trucks.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

yes it has a central hydro pump that runs off the main belt and is activated by a switch...no PTO, then all the controls are via levers


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I was thinking mine had a central hydro pump too. But not sure if it does. It has a pto switch I need to flip on to dump, etc. Would that make it not?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the 9'2" Boss V or the 10' boss V. The Blizzards sure look like a nice plow too. I have never run one though. No dealers closer than an hours drive for a blizzard so I need to stick with whats around here as I am no mechanic to speak of. 

So if I have to flip a pto switch to operate my dump is that not a central hydro system?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we have been installing 10ft boss's at work on these trucks. they handle it very well.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

91AK250;831432 said:


> we have been installing 10ft boss's at work on these trucks. they handle it very well.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Eronningen;831425 said:


> Well I was thinking mine had a central hydro pump too. But not sure if it does. It has a pto switch I need to flip on to dump, etc. Would that make it not?


most likely...a simple check under the hood will tell you...if you see an extra pump under there with hoses going to it that just looks out of place chances are it is a central pump

i take it the truck is an auto?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

9' Western....


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

It is an auto


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Does the 550 have a beefed up transmission, axles, etc. It seems like its geared much lower than my 250's and 350's.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

'08 & '09 MY has a Dana Super 60 front axle and Dana S110 rear axle. 4.30/4.88/5.38 ratios.

'10 MY is pretty much the same, but in the rear it can be upgraded to a Dana S130 with the payload upgrade package.

Just my .02¢


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

BTW I run a 9' Pro Plus on my F550.


----------

